# There may be a new puppy in my future



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Gang
As most of you know I lost my heart dog Katie Oct 24th 2011, its been a long hard summer without her and Lilly my other Golden needs a new playmate. I have looked at trying the rescue route and that hasn't worked out. Time for a puppy for my sake as well as Lillys. I have never gone this long without two Goldens to love. I am thinking about a female for this litter, the breeder is Asoro's Goldens in Northern Mi. Below is the K9 data. I am going to let her know by monday. 


Pedigree: Asoro's In The Line Of Fire
Pedigree: UKC CH Gracious Glds Gem Hunter BISS

Thoughts

Mike


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope it all works out for you. I've seen their name mentioned on here several times. Good luck and can't wait to see pictures.....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Need current eye clearances on the parents!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so excited for you, that you've decided to bring home a puppy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How exciting to have this on the horizon. Keep us posted! (gotta live vicariously through other peoples puppy searches. )


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Need current eye clearances on the parents!


Hi thanks for the heads up, just got a email from Asoro's with current clearance's on both Mom & Dad. They just hadn't update the database.

Mike


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats flykelly! I hope you will post pictures soon. Like you I needed time to mourn our Jacko. A year has gone by before we could move on. I still go to his graveyard every morning to tell them all how much I miss them. I don't know if Rose can sense my emotions but she has so far shown respect for the place.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck to you flykelley, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending my prayers that everything works out well this time. I truly hope our chasing happiness is going to be over soon.


----------



## 0liver (May 15, 2011)

Hi Mike!

I am the proud parent of Oliver, an Asoro's Golden. I can't say enough good things about Asoro's. They are top notch! I am also getting a female GR from Aimee's litter. If you have any questions feel free to contact me.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sending my prayers that everything works out well this time. I truly hope our chasing happiness is going to be over soon.


Buddys Mom
I hope so for both our sakes! Losing Katie has been one of the toughest things in my life. I'm praying a new face will not only ease the pain but also honor my Katie. 

Mike


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

0liver said:


> Hi Mike!
> 
> I am the proud parent of Oliver, an Asoro's Golden. I can't say enough good things about Asoro's. They are top notch! I am also getting a female GR from Aimee's litter. If you have any questions feel free to contact me.


Hi Oliver
Thanks for the offer, I can't wait to have a little puppy around the house again.

Mike


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sory about your loss ... A puppy sounds just the thing to help you and Lily out. 

I can't help you on the pedigrees--I am clueless on that stuff. But I hope you get a nice happy healthy little one!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Well Gang
Its time to open a new chapter in our life. We have decided to get a puppy from Asoro's Ammie litter. We will have a little girl coming home in early Oct in Katie's honor. Not sure what pick we are and it doesn't really matter she has eight females and they all are just what I like in a puppy, darker color and big fat noses and blocky heads. Just saw a picture of all the females sleeping and looking so darn cute. I can't wait, I can only hope and pray it ease's the pain of losing Katie. I know I can never replace her and don't want to even think the new girl will be another Katie, if she is half the dog Katie was I will be blessed. Its been a long and stressful day but a happy one as well. I want to thank each and everyone of you for your words of comfort and encouragement during this very long and tough journey. God Bless each and everyone of you.

Mike


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've seen those pics - very sweet<:


----------



## 0liver (May 15, 2011)

That's great Mike! Welcome to the Asoro's family  I brought Oliver home after losing my beloved pet after 16 long, wonderful years. He was just what the doctor ordered! He, in no way replaces Sandy, but brings just as much joy in my home as she did for so many years  So, did you participate in picking a Van Morrison song title? I chose "Alabamy Bound". 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

0liver said:


> That's great Mike! Welcome to the Asoro's family  I brought Oliver home after losing my beloved pet after 16 long, wonderful years. He was just what the doctor ordered! He, in no way replaces Sandy, but brings just as much joy in my home as she did for so many years  So, did you participate in picking a Van Morrison song title? I chose "Alabamy Bound".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thanks Oliver, as for her AKC name here are the following songs Im thinking about:
Comfort You
Contacting a Angel
Give me a kiss
I forgot that love existed
Piper at the gates of dawn
The Masters Eye's
and of course the first one everybody thinks of Brown Eye Girl. So many choice's so I am going to have to do some thinking on this one. I am really looking forward to seeing the puppies all grow in the next 7 weeks. 

Mike


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

flykelley said:


> Well Gang
> Its time to open a new chapter in our life. We have decided to get a puppy from Asoro's Ammie litter. We will have a little girl coming home in early Oct in Katie's honor. Not sure what pick we are and it doesn't really matter she has eight females and they all are just what I like in a puppy, darker color and big fat noses and blocky heads. Just saw a picture of all the females sleeping and looking so darn cute. I can't wait, I can only hope and pray it ease's the pain of losing Katie. I know I can never replace her and don't want to even think the new girl will be another Katie, if she is half the dog Katie was I will be blessed. Its been a long and stressful day but a happy one as well. I want to thank each and everyone of you for your words of comfort and encouragement during this very long and tough journey. God Bless each and everyone of you.
> 
> Mike


I think you are making a wonderful choice. I've alway believed that new love helps the heart heal. Hope you'll post puppy pictures as you get them. Best wishes.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss but I am so excited for you and for this new addition!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

Mike

I couldn't be happier for you!!
Keep us posted, PLEASE!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

One of these baby's is going to belong to me! They are a week old today!

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations. I am so happy for you. Looking forward to see your posts at puppy section ... help


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

flykelley said:


> One of these baby's is going to belong to me! They are a week old today!
> 
> Mike


Wonderful news!!! Congratulations on the beginning of a wonderful new adventure! Can't wait to see more photos over the coming months !!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Update, the latest and the greatest.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Update, the latest and the greatest.
> 
> View attachment 118733
> 
> ...


Buddy's mom I can't thank you enough for posting these pictures for me! I can't wait for four more weeks.

Mike


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They are precious! Look at those little paw pads! Congrats on getting a new little pup! Hopefully the weeks fly by for you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pups, so very precious. 

So happy for Flykelly, hope the next weeks go by quickly for you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I had to come back and take one more look at these sweeties. Love little paws.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

what adorable little pups. How exciting for you!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Here are some of the latest and greatest, five weeks old this weekend.

Mike


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Forgot to add attachments, sorry.

Mike


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

flykelley said:


> Forgot to add attachments, sorry.
> 
> Mike


First one was a older picture, just not with it this morning.

Mike


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So cute!! They are so fuzzy! Must resist the urge....


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

They're adorable and so fluffy!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

They are so cute!! It seems like it's been years since Bentley was that little, then I look at the calender and can't believe it!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures, _*they're so beautiful*_, do you know which one you'll be bringing home yet?


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love the pictures, _*they're so beautiful*_, do you know which one you'll be bringing home yet?


Won't be picking which one for one to two
Weeks yet.

Mike


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

their colors are beautiful... its hard to wait, huh? I bet you want to run over there and grab one now!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are gorgeous, 3 more weeks and your girl is coming home.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Awwww....sooo cute!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, those puppies are adorable!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> They are gorgeous, 3 more weeks and your girl is coming home.


We really need a like button!!!

Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FlyKelley*

FlyKelley

I'm smiling so BIG for you right now. Those puppies are beyond adorable!!
Can't wait until you bring your girl home!! 
Do you have a name picked out?


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> FlyKelley
> 
> I'm smiling so BIG for you right now. Those puppies are beyond adorable!!
> Can't wait until you bring your girl home!!
> Do you have a name picked out?


I'm thinking Dakota, but that
still hasn't been decide for sure yet.

Mike


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

They are precious, so happy for you!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Adorable pups...Congrats!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Here are the latest and greatest, puppy picking this weekend after puppy personality testing then they come home on Oct 7th! 8 little girls!

Mike


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww so cute! Send one to me! Lol


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are gorgeous, I can see some cute little troublemakers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

Mike

They are all beyond cute-I hope the Breeder helps you choose!!
Oct. 7th is CLOSE, but I'm sure not close enough for you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These little girls are just beautiful and so precious. 

Oct. 7th is right around the corner, I know it probably feels like forever for you.

Looking forward to seeing your baby girl.


----------



## o0Shaz0o (Aug 21, 2012)

Best of luck! I'm living vicariously through you! New beginnings here you come.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

OH my goodness...I can't believe I have missed all of this! Those are beautiful pups and I'm so excited for you!! I can't wait to hear all about your girl!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

The puppies are SO cute. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

We are all excited for you. Love the pictures!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Those puppies are too cute!! Not an easy choice. Good luck!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

OMG so adorable....Congratulations...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, what breeder are you getting your baby from? I am in Michigan also and we just lost ours a couple of months ago, so I am curious.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

flykelley said:


> Here are the latest and greatest, puppy picking this weekend after puppy personality testing then they come home on Oct 7th! 8 little girls!
> 
> Mike


Congratulations! I am just reading this. I am so happy for you!


----------



## Eli's Momma :) (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats!! The puppies are all gorgeous cant wait to meet the one you choose!!  Very excited for you!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats, they are so precious. Really happy for you


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Adorable pups!!!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what breeder are you getting your baby from? I am in Michigan also and we just lost ours a couple of months ago, so I am curious.


They are coming from Asoros in Northern Mi

Mike


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

they are ADORABLE =)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Thank you!


You are Welcome !

Mike


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Congratulations Mike...they sure are cute! Sounds like it won't be long before you have a new very best friend.

Pete


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy, happy, happy  another one of my favorite people is bringing a new baby home!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Mike- they are so cute!!! Did you notice that the last set of pics you posted, the pic of the first pup is the same as the last 3 pics. So...in my opinion I think she is telling you to pick her!!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

SandyK said:


> Mike- they are so cute!!! Did you notice that the last set of pics you posted, the pic of the first pup is the same as the last 3 pics. So...in my opinion I think she is telling you to pick her!!!


Hi Sandy
Yes I noticed that, don't know what happen as the pictures that were emailed to me there are clearly 8 different puppy's but when I downloaded them some how it got screwed up.

Mike


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I still say maybe she is the one for you!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Puppy pick Day, no need to say anymore!

Mike


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How exciting. I hope it is puppy picture day too!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

SandyK said:


> I still say maybe she is the one for you!!


Hi Sandy
She is in my top two, waiting results of puppy personality testing getting done today.

Mike


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Gang
Well I got to pick my girl today, here is her picture. Not sure on a name yet, she will be coming home next weekend.

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is sooo cute. I hope everything is ready for her arrival, not so much time left.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

She is really adorable. Have fun when you bring her home.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> She is sooo cute. I hope everything is ready for her arrival, not so much time left.


Hi V, still in the process but have done most of the stuff. Got the crate out and cleaned and assembled. Going to get food this week and of course some toys for just the puppy. Still have to call the vet and make a appointment for next week. Now we just have to work on the name, here are a few choices so far:
Dakota
Cheyenne
Amelia- Millie for short
Ellie
Camery

still have some more names to come up with so if anyone has a suggest feel free to post it.

Mike


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Very cute....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

AWWWWWW...she is gorgeous....I absolutely LOVE the name MILLIE!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my--what a cutie! I like the name Millie.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's a beautiful pup. Love the fluff! I like all the names on your list, but i like Amelia or Millie the best. Not common names for a dog.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

flykelley said:


> Hi V, still in the process but have done most of the stuff. Got the crate out and cleaned and assembled. Going to get food this week and of course some toys for just the puppy. Still have to call the vet and make a appointment for next week. Now we just have to work on the name, here are a few choices so far:
> Dakota
> Cheyenne
> Amelia- Millie for short
> ...


I love Millie, it is a beautiful word in my first language too, close to "the dearest".


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I missed your post on puppy pick day. She is adorable!!! So...was she the one from the earlier pictures? I was between Dakota and Millie, until Buddy's mom said Millie means "the dearest" so now my vote is Millie.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

SandyK said:


> I missed your post on puppy pick day. She is adorable!!! So...was she the one from the earlier pictures? I was between Dakota and Millie, until Buddy's mom said Millie means "the dearest" so now my vote is Millie.


Hi Sandy Yes its one of the same, wasn't really crazy about her at first but after the puppy testing and looking at pictures of Dad at her age it helped change my mind. Right now the top three name's in not in order are Dakota, Macie, Amelia-Millie for short

MIke


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Adorable! I really like the name Amelia (Millie) too! I think it sounds much more feminine then some of the others..IMO of course! Whatever you do choose it doesn't matter because she will be a very pretty girl! Only a few more days!! You must be so excited!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*



flykelley said:


> Hi V, still in the process but have done most of the stuff. Got the crate out and cleaned and assembled. Going to get food this week and of course some toys for just the puppy. Still have to call the vet and make a appointment for next week. Now we just have to work on the name, here are a few choices so far:
> Dakota
> Cheyenne
> Amelia- Millie for short
> ...


Mike: She is beyond adorable!! What a gorgeous girl!! I love all of the names you picked!! Bet you can't wait until THIS weekend!! There is nothing MORE EXCITING!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

The pick up date has been moved forward, will be driving to go get her on Friday afternoon. Tick Tock the countdown has begin. ; ) The name is now down to two Millie, and Macy with Millie being in the lead.

Mike


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You must be getting so excited, cannot wit for more pics!!!!! Safe travels!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

2 more nights, hope you will have some sleep.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am going away for the weekend so I don't think I will have internet. Have fun picking her up and I can't wait to see pics and hear what her name will be. I am so excited for you!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*



flykelley said:


> The pick up date has been moved forward, will be driving to go get her on Friday afternoon. Tick Tock the countdown has begin. ; ) The name is now down to two Millie, and Macy with Millie being in the lead.
> 
> Mike


Mike: I am so very excited for you!!! I love both names!
How long a drive is it?


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Mike: I am so very excited for you!!! I love both names!
> How long a drive is it?


Hi Karen
3.5 hours each way plus we need to stop and see my Dad in Flushing tomorrow on the way back home, going to be a long day!

Mike


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Well lets just say I didn't get a lot of sleep last night. Today is the DAY, shortly after noon I will be a proud new Dad of a little girl. We are going to wait until we get there to finalize the name. I will post pictures later today. Thanks everyone for the prayers and all of the well wish's, it been a long hard road since we lost Katie Oct 24 of last year. One chapter closes and a new one opens. 

Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats! Good luck & safe travels, looking forward to pics!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Very very very happy for you....have a safe trip...cant wait to see pics of her!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am very excited for you!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So today is the day. I am very happy for you. This little girl is lucky, lucky one. 
Have a safe trip there and back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

So today is the day you get your LITTLE girl!!
I am doing the HAPPY DANCE for you!!
Can't wait to hear and share in your joy!!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Asoros has gorgeous goldens. Are you familiar with Augie and Ti (www.augiedoggy.com)? Ti is from Asoros and he is so adorable.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> Asoros has gorgeous goldens. Are you familiar with Augie and Ti (www.augiedoggy.com)? Ti is from Asoros and he is so adorable.


Hi Mr Bo
Have not seen Augie or Ti,will have to look them up. The little girl made it home ok, just a little bit of crying in the three hour drive. Lilly isn't so sure yet about the new one. Here is a picture of her in the car.

Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

Mike

She is just gorgeous!! What is her name!

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So, So cute!! Seems like ages since Bentley was that small. Does she have a name yet?


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is one at home.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Mike
> 
> She is just gorgeous!! What is her name!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!


we thought her name was going to be Millie,but with Lilly and Milly sounding so much alike it may be a problem. 

Mike


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like she's stomping her lil foot saying...."Well?!?" 



flykelley said:


> Here is one at home.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my, she is such a cutey! Congrats to you on this happy day!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats! Welcome home Millie???!?!! She is precious!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby girl!! She's precious.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Precious!!*

PRECIOUS! PRECIOUS!!

Mille is a great name! 

Does she have a pink collar and leash???


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

congratulations! More photos please! She is just so adorable!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations. Your little darling girl is so cute. ....more pics please


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations Mike, she is gorgeous. Welcome home sweetie!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awwwww, so cute! 


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Here are a couple more. She is already going to the door and scratching to go out and go potty. She slept through most of the night,wanted out once to go potty.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

One more!

Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Millie*

What an ADORABLE PICTURE of your girl, Mike!!

More, and More, Please!!

Smart Girl, Millie, asking to go out potty!! I love her coloring!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is a pure love and joy, such a good, good girl.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

She sure is adorable. Congratulations and have fun!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> She is a pure love and joy, such a good, good girl.


Hi V
I bought her home yesterday and took her into the bedroom where I have a picture of Katie in Lake Michigan with the tennis ball half hanging out of her mouth, told them puppy if you are half the dog that Katie was she was going to be a good one. She then leaned over and licked Katies nose. If that isn't a sign from my Katie then I don't know what one is!

Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

I would say that was a sign from Katie!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mike--Your little girl is precious and yes, I think Katie is smiling down approvingly. 

I don't think I have seen where you have definitely decided on a name for her as "Millie" is so close to "Lily". I googled "Millie" and came up with the following: 


*Millie* may refer to:

A diminutive of the female given names "Emily", "Millicent", "Mildred", "Camilla" or sometimes "Amelia"
I love the name "Katie" and if you wanted to pay homage to the name Millie but go in a different direction, may I suggest "Camilla" with a call name of "Camie"?It would keep the "K" sound of your Katie's name.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

flykelley said:


> Hi V
> I bought her home yesterday and took her into the bedroom where I have a picture of Katie in Lake Michigan with the tennis ball half hanging out of her mouth, told them puppy if you are half the dog that Katie was she was going to be a good one. She then leaned over and licked Katies nose. If that isn't a sign from my Katie then I don't know what one is!
> 
> Mike


Mike that is the most beautiful sign that I ever heard of. Your Katie is so happy for you, she guided you and sent you this little fur ball to heal your broken heart. She is going to be good to you, your Katie knows that. It made me cry, those happy tears this time.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats Mike! She is a real cutie! Looking forward to watching her grow. Keep those pictures coming...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

flykelley said:


> Here is one at home.


She's such an adorable cutie!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She is a doll...she looks like she has a lil zipper on her nose? Shes definitely special!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations! She is so adorable! Mike - you must be very busy these days.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

OutWest said:


> She is a doll...she looks like she has a lil zipper on her nose? Shes definitely special!


Yes she does have a little zipper on her nose, she is already stealing my heart!

Mike


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

love never dies said:


> Congratulations! She is so adorable! Mike - you must be very busy these days.


Yes very busy! Puppy's are a lot of work, its been over seven years since I have done the puppy thing but she is has been pretty good.

Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my..I think I might have to get in contact with Asoro's. How can anyone resist a golden puppy?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, welcome home baby girl. She's absolutely beautiful Love her zipper nose, too cute!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your new little girl  she is so cute and that zipper nose is just adorable!
That was definitely a sign from your Katie aswell, she will be so happy for you!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Couple of tired dogs, Lilly still isn't too sure about the puppy.

Mike


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, I love how they lay like frogs! She's a doll! When we brought Maddie home, we hadn't had a puppy since 1990. 

There's nothing like the bond you have when you raise them from puppies.

Congrats!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love that photo. Lilly just needs time, they are going to be BFF very soon.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am back home and came here first to see your little girl in her new home. Congrats!!! She is so cute!! I loved reading about the sign from Katie. Lilly will get used to her and teach her how she wants her to act. I can't wait to hear what her name will be and see more pics!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

She already stole your heart


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Lilly played with her for a little while today. I think Lilly is starting to warm up to the idea of another Golden in the house.

Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

So glad Lilly played with her and that Millie has stole your heart!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Millie is so beautiful, keep those pictures coming please, really enjoy seeing her and Lilly together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

How is Millie, Mike?


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> How is Millie, Mike?


She is doing great, I'm out of town for work sitting in Atl GA airport right now headed home soon. Guess she cried a bit last night, guess she misses Dad!

Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

Mike

I am SURE SHE MISSES HER DADDY!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Just got back from the vets for her first check-up. Everything is great no worms and she seems to get everybody's attention where ever I take her. 

Mike


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am glad her first check up went well. I thought I missed where you said her name, because I keep seeing others calling her Millie. Did you decide this is her name? Also...more pics please!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

flykelley said:


> Just got back from the vets for her first check-up. Everything is great no worms and she seems to get everybody's attention where ever I take her.
> 
> Mike


You must be one very proud daddy. We need more pictures of your sweet girl for sure.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

This is while we were at the vet, she played hard all day yesterday and crashed at the vets. She is still Millie as of right now, just having problems when I call Millie I get Lilly and Millie. Not sure what we are going to do about that.

Mike


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

She is adorable! Congratulations!  

A friend has two pups with names ending in "sie" and they have the same issue with calls. It's a "two for one deal" when you call them no matter how clearly you enunciate.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

Mike

Like Hubbub said, you'll get two for one when you call them!!:wavey:
Unless you resort to calling them L or M!!:wavey:
She looks like an angel!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*She is so beautiful!*



flykelley said:


> This is while we were at the vet, she played hard all day yesterday and crashed at the vets. She is still Millie as of right now, just having problems when I call Millie I get Lilly and Millie. Not sure what we are going to do about that.
> 
> Mike


 
She is so beautiful!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Millie is absolutely adorable!!! I am sure you will figure out something to call them by if you only want one. My first goldens name was Brandy and 4 years later our son was born and my husband wanted his name to be Brandon. I said you are giving him an excuse already..."I thought you were calling the dog" So I would call them by their full names if they were in trouble or didn't hear me the first time.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Lilly is warming up to Millie slowly!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, they're so cute together!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is so cute to see an adult dog with a puppy. And the way that little one looks at Lilly is so precious.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

I agree with "V" the way Millie looks at Lilly is SO PRECIOUS!!

Love that picture. That's one to have blown up and hang in your home!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

flykelley said:


> Lilly is warming up to Millie slowly!


Does Lily like peanut butter? Try putting a dab somewhere on Millie, perhaps behind the ears. I bet Lily will have great fun licking it off.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love that picture!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Lilly and Millie playing tug o war!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw they are so cute together. I love looking at your pictures


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

awww sweet picture! Looks like they're getting along great.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Im a tired dog!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

AWWWWWWW, they are adorable together!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Millie and Lilly playing together. Lilly tired her out!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I love upside down puppy pictures!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Millie and Lilly*

Love the pics of Lilly and Millie playing together and love the one of Millie napping by her water bowl!!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Big step last night, Lilly wanted to play with Millie! They rough housed and rolled on the floor and played for about 30 minutes. It was so good to see that part of Lilly again. Haven't seen her have so much fun since we lost Katie. Looks like they may become best friends. Sure did put a smile on my face last night.

Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ah-hhh!!*



flykelley said:


> Big step last night, Lilly wanted to play with Millie! They rough housed and rolled on the floor and played for about 30 minutes. It was so good to see that part of Lilly again. Haven't seen her have so much fun since we lost Katie. Looks like they may become best friends. Sure did put a smile on my face last night.
> 
> Mike


Mike: Doesn't that give you the warm and fuzzy feeling, watching them play!!
I'm sure Millie and Lilly, will be best buddies and Katie is smiling down from the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Happy golden!*



flykelley said:


> Im a tired dog!


 
Tired dog is happy dog


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Lilly is warming up to her new best friend. So happy for you guys.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

How is everything going with Millie and Lilly? Need more pics please!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

SandyK said:


> How is everything going with Millie and Lilly? Need more pics please!!


hi Sandy
Milly and Lilly are playing with each other daily. Lilly is being so gentle with her. Millie on the other hand is a little devil! She is way too smart for her own good. She is growing like a weed, gets her second set of shots this week. Plenty of energy like all puppy's. I took her to the airport yesterday to hang out and visit with the pilots out there. She is sleeping through the night for the most part. Potty training was going great but have had a couple of set backs this week. Will post some pictures later today. She has been keeping us pretty busy!

Mike


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is Lilly and Milly napping this morning. Not sure Lilly was thrilled about it. 

Mike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, they are so cute!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That is so sweet!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love those pictures. I am glad all is well and little one is doing so great.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Awwwwwww - I'm tearing up


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very cute!!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Guys
Its been very busy, sorry for lack of a update. First Lilly and the puppy which just had a name change are getting along great. Lilly and Millie just was too confusing for Lilly. So after much though she has a new name ( Abby ). She is sleeping through the night for the most part. She went to the vet yesterday and has gained 4.5 pounds in two weeks. She is a bundle of energy and we are glad she is part of the family. 

Mike


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Lilly acting all crazy, Abby just as happy as can be. 

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love your updates, I am glad all is well. Little one is growing cute and fast.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That is such a funny picture!! I love your baby's new name of Abby. Hopefully Lilly won't eat Abby...ha, ha!!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Abby is a bundle of energy  Love the funny photo. Keep us posted. Have a good weekend.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Abby is so beautiful, the picture is priceless.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Went and had a visit with a trainer yesterday, Abby did so well in our short visit. He had her coming and sitting and watching what he was doing. I must say that she may be too smart for her own good. She is starting to turn into a little lover, much less biting. Lilly and her are becoming best friends pretty quick. 

Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love the picture!*

Sure looks like LILLY AND ABBY LOVE ONE ANOTHER!!
Love the name Abby!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Abby had a fun night last greeting all the trick or treaters. She was a tired girl when it was all over with. My AKC paper work showed up today, all my Goldens have been AKC but I never registered any of them. After some discussion with my breeder she told me she was going to register the whole litter. Seemed like a smart idea. 
￼
￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼
Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

flykelley said:


> Abby had a fun night last greeting all the trick or treaters. She was a tired girl when it was all over with. My AKC paper work showed up today, all my Goldens have been AKC but I never registered any of them. After some discussion with my breeder she told me she was going to register the whole litter. Seemed like a smart idea.
> ￼
> ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼
> Mike


I am glad Abby had a fun last night and things are going great on your side. I can see she is all what you were searching for and even more, I am happy for you. It would be nice to see more pictures of her but I understand that life with little one could be very busy.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am glad Abby had a fun last night and things are going great on your side. I can see she is all what you were searching for and even more, I am happy for you. It would be nice to see more pictures of her but I understand that life with little one could be very busy.


Hi V
I have plenty of picture's, just didn't want to bore everybody with daily updates. Last night she didn't even wake up, put her to bed at 9:00 pm and I had to wake her at 5:00 am. She is full of energy right now. I might take her to the office today, Im only working about four hours today. She isn't real big on just snuggling yet, hope that changes. She seems to want to explore every little think around the house. Puppy class's start on Saturday.

Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*

Mike

She is beautiful! How old now?
Lilly and Abby look great together!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks to me like Lilly is over her hesitations and now really likes little Abbie. You're going to have a busy house for a while. Looks like my living room right now.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Mike
> 
> She is beautiful! How old now?
> Lilly and Abby look great together!!


11 weeks now and growing like a weed!

Mike


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Great pics! I could sit and watch them play for days and never get bored!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Lilly and Abby having fun together!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Abby sitting by the gate.

Mike


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a cutie pie!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Very cute pose. Remember this shot six months or a year from now. They grow quickly.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What a cutie! They shouldn't grow so fast, it's not fair. How did class go?


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Gang
Time for a Abby update. She was at the Vets Saturday for her shots and she weighs 22.2 pounds. Vet says she looks great. Took her straight from the vets to our summer house near Lake Michigan in Northern Michigan. Decided to take the dogs down to the Lake, short one block walk and see what she thought of the big Lake. Threw the tennis ball for Lilly into the lake and Abby went right in after Lilly. After about 2 seconds it was like Dad what is this stuff Im in, she came out and didn't want any part of the water again. Took her back home got her dried off and took her for a short walk, got back home and there was a leaf pile and that nut thought it would be great fun to roll in the leaves. She has started puppy class and is sitting and staying on command. Just started doing downs, will do them with a treat but not without one yet, little worried about that one that yet but she is still real young. Sleeping through the night for the most part. Potty training was going great but had a few set backs this week, no poop in the house but she has just stopped playing and got up and peeded without any warning.

Mike


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My girl is iffy with water, but thrilled to pound through piles of leaves, so I could imagine Abby trotting out of the water exactly  She's such a doll too - love the pictures!

Hoping for no more setbacks :crossfing


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks and sounds like Abby is enjoying herself. She is getting big already. They grow too fast!! Sorry for the setbacks in potty training. Lilly looks like she had a great time in the lake. Thanks for sharing pics!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lovely pictures of Abby, love the one of her with Lilly, so precious. 

Maybe the set back with the potting training is due to change in environment and excitement of it all, sure it's just temporary.

Have a great time at the Lake, looks beautiful.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love those photos. Mike she is growing into beautiful girl. I love her eyes. Sorry I do not post so often but I do read your updates. Thanks for your support in the past and present and I know I can count on it in the future too. Hugs and belly rubs to your girls.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for your Abby update. Great pictures


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Mike Happy Thanksgiving to you, your family and your girls. I hope you have great weekend ahead.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Gang
Abby just came back from the vet for her shots, she weighs 28.5 pounds. Vet says she looks great. I have a lot of people comment on how nice looking she is, but IMOP all Golden puppy's are cute as can be. She is starting to want to cuddle on the couch and in the chair. If I could only get her to sleep in a little longer in the am. 

Mike


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

She's a doll...sure looks zonked out in that last photograph. The small waves may have been a bit of a deterrent...my bet would be a time will come when you can't keep her out of the water! Glad to hear she's doing so well.

Pete


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

She's such a cutie - I agree all goldens are adorable  Fingers crossed your "nights' are a bit longer soon :crossfing


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

She s a sweetie for sure...enjoy her...love watching her grow!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have only just seen your recent pics, she's such a little sweetheart


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

How's Abby doing? Would love to see some pics....I bet she is getting so big.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

SandyK said:


> How's Abby doing? Would love to see some pics....I bet she is getting so big.


Hi Sandy
She is doing great, yes getting big of course. Started puppy training and is doing well. Lilly and her are best friends and I see her doing a lot of things that Katie used to do, she isn't my Katie but she sure has some of the same traits. She is starting to become a cuddlier and she thinks she is a lap dog. She is starting to lose her puppy fuzz. 

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What a sweetie! On the first photo reminds me on little Charlie. He brings me his bully stick and sits in my lap so I can hold for him to chew. A new generations of GRF pups is adorable.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Gang
Its been a while since we had a Abby update so here we go. Its seems my zipper nose like's to counter surf, thats turning into a battle of wills. She now has free run of the house with no issues even at night. She sleeps most nights curled up with Lilly. Most mornings before I leave for work she will want to lay in my lap for 10-15 mins. She has learned most of the basic commands, need's work on loose leash walking. I couldn't be more pleased with her, she is a bundle of energy and I love her even if she is a bit crazy.

Mike


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos, she's growing up into such a lovely girl. Abby and Lilly are both so sweet


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She's beautiful!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Gang
Had to take Abby to the vet for a weigh in and some heartworm meds. She is now 38 pounds at just a little over five months. She is doing great and turning into a little love bug. She is settling down some not going 100 mph all day, stay a lot of the day but not all day.

Mike


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!! I'm so glad to hear that she is snuggly, that is a great sign. You forget how much more attached they get to you the older they get. Sounds like she is fitting in so beautifully.


----------

